# اختراع مصري جديد يزيد من خصوبة التربة ويرفع الإنتاج بمعدل 300%



## إسلام علي (22 أغسطس 2011)

اختراع مصري جديد يزيد من خصوبة التربة ويرفع الإنتاج بمعدل 300%  

 



Date: 2011-08-21 22:14:01



 






تمكَّن مواطن مصري يُدعى صلاح عالي ويقيم بمحافظة الشرقية من اختراع جهاز جديد يستخدم أشعة الليزر يساعد على رفع كفاءة التربة الزراعية ويجعلها أكثر خصوبةً ويجعل الأرض وكأنها أرض بكر قادرة على إنتاج ثمار خالية من أي نوع من الإصابة أو المبيدات المترسبة أو حتى المعادن الثقيلة.

الجهاز الجديد يتكون من وحدتين لإنتاج أشعة الليزر بأطوال موجية معينة تتناسب مع مسام التربة ويتم خفضها ورفعها بواسطة هيدروليك الرفع والخفض كما يوجد بالجهاز أيضًا منزلق مجموعة التثبيت ليعطي للوحدة حرية الحركة أثناء إرسال الأشعة، وفي تلك الوحدة يمكن استخدام المواد الغازية النشطة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو ليزر النيون هليوم؛ حيث تتمتع أشعة الليزر بالنقاء الطيفي والقوة والنفاذية خلال الوسط الذي تتعامل معه.

وتعتبر أشعة الليز شمسًا مركزةً تسلط على سطح التربة وتتغلغل في الطبقة الداخلية دون إحداث أي آثار سلبية.

وتبين من خلال التجارب أن نسبة القضاء على الميكروبات في التربة باستخدام هذا الجهاز بلغت نحو 95%، كما أن لهذا الجهاز أيضًا قدرة واضحة على التأثير الإيجابي على بقايا ملوثات التربة من المبيدات والكيماويات، كما أن هناك تأثيرات غير مباشرة يساعد على تحقيقها الجهاز الجديد كتثبيت نيتروجين التربة مع الاحتياط لعوامل الفقد الأخرى التي تؤدي إلى نقصه في التربة ويتمتع الجهاز بالجودة لاحتوائه على كامل العناصر الغذائية اللازمة، فضلاً عن خلوه من السموم والملوثات التي تسبب الأمراض السرطانية والفشل الكلوي بالإضافة إلى الشق الاقتصادي، والذي يتمثل في تقليل نسب استخدام المبيدات والكيماويات على التربة؛ ما يوفر ملايين الدولارات التي تنفق على استيرادها وتعود في نفس الوقت على مستوى الصحة العامة ومعدلات الإنتاج والجودة.

كما أن استخدام هذا الجهاز سوف يوفر عبئًَا اقتصاديًّا كبيرًا على الدولة، بالإضافة إلى زيادة معدلات الإنتاج بنسب قد تصل إلى 300% بالإضافة إلى التوفير في عنصر الوقت.


----------



## وريث القيسين (23 أغسطس 2011)

لله درّك يا ابنُ العلا

اختراع فريد من نفسه
1- سيتم زراعة الأراضي ضعف ماكان
2- اقتصاديا وقلة التكلفة
3- رفع من كفاءات حتى الاراضي الغير صالحه للزراعة

وغيرها الكثير والكثير


بارك الله فيك ياغالي
ابهرني هذا الاختراع كثيرا
وسأبحُ عنهُ حتى اتعمّق فيه أكثر

تقديري لمقامك السامي








... وريثكـ


----------



## medtahan (28 أغسطس 2011)

كلام زى الفل بس عاوزين نتعرف على الأستاذ صلاح عالى . مهندس ولا فيزيائى ولا مهندس زراعى ولا عبقرى بالفطرة . لتكتمل الإستفادة


----------



## aloooosh (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اختراع رائع جدا


ومواصفات ممتازة 


ولكن هل يؤثر على الكائنات المفيدة في التربة ؟


----------



## الثعلب2000 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على المقال 
لكن بصراحة ما فهمت شي 
هل هذا الجهاز يقوم ببث الليزر على مساحة من الارض عن طريق الية تقوم بالمرور فوق قطعة الارض المراد معالجتها 
ام تنقل التربة الى الجهاز 
ام ماذا ............؟؟ 
هل للمعالجة وقت معيين (اي تكون الارض خالية ام مزروعة )
هل ينفع لارض البعل كما لارض المروية 
هل الجهاز صعب التصنيع .... مواده متوفره ..... صعب التشغيل إلا على الاختصاصيين ...
ارجو الاجابه في حال توفر المعلومة ..........​


----------



## م خالد عبد الله (2 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا من طرق تعقيم التربة و هناك طرق اخرى للتعقيم بحقن الفورمالدهايد و البخار و ما الى ذلك 
و كل طرق التعقيم تضر بالتربة و لا تفيد اذ انها يقضى على البكتريا و الفطريات النافعة كما يقضى على البكتريا و الفطريات الضارة
و معلوم ان خصوبة التربة تقاس بالمحتوى البكتريولوجى 
و شكرا


----------



## Ahmed Makled (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جميــل جدّاً

لكن نتمنّي التوضيح أكثر وربّمــا سيًسمع له صدي عندنا في مصـر

شكراً لك يا أخي


----------



## shwashi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

كم وددت معرفه طريقه عمله لاستيعاب الفكرة


----------



## armd (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ابتكار غامض جداً ، حتى طريقه وصفه العلميه لاتعطي تصور كافي


----------



## علي بنعبدالله (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء إدراج صور بالموضوع حتى يمكن التعرف على طريقة عمل الجهاز كما أنه من الضروري معرفة مزايا ومآخذ الجهاز في إستعماله.


----------



## alaaeldeen (25 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=280825#ixzz1bpiStbAD

لكن نتمنّي التوضيح أكثر وربّمــا سيًسمع له صدي عندنا في مصـر


----------



## محمود حماشا (30 يناير 2012)

هل يمكن ادراج البريد الالكتروني لمخترع الجهاز ليتم معرفه هل تم تصنيع الجهاز بكل تجاري وكذلك معرفة نتائج التجارب


----------



## محمد ابورحمة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد توضيح الاضرار الناتجة عن استخدام الاشعة


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فقيه العرب (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اتمنى التقدم والازدهار الى كل بلاد المسلمين


----------



## azizzizo (24 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا كلام جميل وغريب اول مرة اسمع عنه
نتمنى شرح واف مفصل بالصور ان امكن عن هذا الجهاز وكيفية عمله ومدى تاثيره فعلا على الكائنات والبكتريا المفيدة بالتربة


----------



## فقيه العرب (27 أكتوبر 2012)

نتمنى المزيد من الابداع العربي --- جهد مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جلال الجزائري 32 (11 يناير 2013)

اختراع جيد


----------



## zmzm2 (14 يناير 2013)

شي مفرح ان نرى اختراع عربي 

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## عصام سالمان (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## husianisa (4 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تعودنا ان نسمع ونطالع من اخوتنا المصرين كل جديد وهذه حقيقة لأنهم شعب تحد المستحيل ولكن قد تمت المبالغة في فوائد هذا الجهاز عملت في التدريس والمختبرات الخاصة بعلوم التربة لمدة اكثر من سبع سنوات وحالياً انا طالب ماجستير 
لايمكن ان نجزم بأن هذا الجهاز كان له تأثير ايجابي على احياء التربة المفيدة خاصة اذا علمنا انها تتركز في السطح العلوي للتربة (ماهي التحاليل المستخدمة)
من قال انه لايؤذي الانسان او الكائنات الغير مجهرية هل تم تطبيق تجارب علمية على البشر والكائنات الاخرى 
قال انه يتخلص من بقايا المبيدات وغيرها من المواد الكيميائية اين التجارب كذلك تجارب العناصر الثقيلة (هي جداً مكلفة ) 
للأسف يجب نشر معلومات علمية وليست معتمدة على (لوحظ) ويجب دراستها من جميع النواحي حتى لانؤثر على صحة الانسان والبيئة


----------



## فقيه العرب (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ضع الزبل البلدي المخمور ومياه التنقيط وشوف شلون الزراعه لا 300 ولا 400 وتوكل على الله


----------



## ابو حاضر (12 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم
الزبل المخمور المقصود به روث البقر اجلكم الله
و كيف يتم تخميره و جزاك الله خير


----------



## ياسين الركراكي (4 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم انا جد معجب بالفكرة ، هل يمكنني ادخال الفكرة للمغرب؟


----------

